# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Trouble with cornice!

## JBAG

OK these are really dumb mistakes but I just thought I'd share them.
Firstly, don't sit the cornice on the floor to try and work out which way to cut the miters coz when you put it up to the ceiling it'll be upside down!!
Secondly, don't let go of one end to pick up a hammer to put a temporary nail in to hold it coz it will fall down and break into pieces!!  :Doh:  :Shock:  :No:  :Mad:

----------


## grantbudd

ha good points. 
mine would be where you cant drive nails use a painters pole with a clean roller on the end to wedge the cornice up if working alone. Make a template from an off cut that has your two 90 degree angles for internal and external corners so you just hold it up to the corner you are working on and you can see what cut you need to do. Have a bucket of water and clean sponges to wipe off excess before it dries and leave a beautiful clean edge.... 
Oh measure twice and cut once!!

----------


## chalkyt

Get your wife/partner to help. That should guarantee several days of peace once you have the obligatory mutual dummy spit.

----------


## grantbudd

Oh and don't mix up a batch on a warm day. With high ceilings and 4m lengths by the time you past up, lift up the mix is already going off! That then gets the mutual dummy spit happening :Redface: )

----------


## Compleat Amateu

And cut the bloody things upside down in the mitre box, not the right way up ... I still haven't quite figured that one out .... but it avoids unsightly gaps and abovesaid dummy-spits by either or both parties! 
Cheers

----------


## David.Elliott

Or, how about when you are both on the bench holding the length in place, reach down grab the hammer and nail and proceed to put the put the nail through the hot water pipe.!
Choice words were shared.

----------


## METRIX

> Or, how about when you are both on the bench holding the length in place, reach down grab the hammer and nail and proceed to put the put the nail through the hot water pipe.!
> Choice words were shared.

  Well at least you found that water pipe, when you need it in the future,  :Biggrin:

----------


## David.Elliott

> Well at least you found that water pipe, when you need it in the future,

  Just like you Metrix! You will always find an upside in a downside...

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Somehow the notion of finding a positive while hot water is pissing over the new plaster ..... I dunno, it just escapes me.  I'd laugh about it in maybe - maybe - 10 years! 
Cheers

----------


## METRIX

Really we don't have much to complain about if it is just a water pipe getting broken. 
I was watching a doco last night about the young UK fellas in Afghanistan who are part of the bomb removal division, they ranged from around 18-20+ years of age, and were finding and diffusing hidden home made bombs planted under walkways etc to blow people up. 
Unfortunately there was 3 of these young guys killed when the bombs went off, and another guy who was part of the documentary had both his legs and one arm blown off, these guys are only kids, and is a complete waste of life.
It is 2013 and we are still seeing things like these from the days of Vietnam, will we never learn from out past mistakes, and all for the Americans others are sending their kids to get killed. :Annoyed:  
So in perspective a water pipe breaking, you could only but laugh about it.

----------

